# Do you find your wife cute when...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

... she's angry?

I've been more mellow nowadays, I no longer start fights or deliberately p-ss her off unless there's issues to discuss. But I still miss those times when we fight, she can be so adorable and frightening at the same time... and HOT! lol

Thankfully now my daughter has taken my job in driving my wife insane so it keeps my hands clean hehe. She has some of the cutest reactions and even now I still like to poke with a few light jabs just to get a reaction though much less offensive.

So... do you find her cute when she's issed: ???
Sometimes I also can't help myself but :rofl: when she goes :banghead: lol


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

No my husband does not think its cute when I'm angry. He prefers me to be happy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I like her when she's happy too, like now, hence I'm not dropping the bomb. But when she gets p-ssed over something it always taps on my funny bone and I have to restrain myself from laughing lest she goes completely bonkers and I'll appear insensitive! lol

I can't be the only one =O


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> ... she's angry?
> 
> I've been more mellow nowadays, I no longer start fights or deliberately p-ss her off unless there's issues to discuss. But I still miss those times when we fight, she can be so adorable and frightening at the same time... and HOT! lol
> 
> ...


In one word: NO!

I keep expecting her to bulge out of her clothes and turn green. And I'm no even a "Hulk" fan.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Awww... how about when she goes from issed:
To...  ray: 

Like when I "forget" her bday, anniversary, etc etc -> only to surprise her at the end lol
She's so cute! Then she gets mad that I put her through that and starts hitting me while we're both laughing at the same time :rofl:


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> I no longer start fights or deliberately p-ss her off unless there's issues to discuss.


Your wife has a LOT more tolerance than *I* do!

My first boyfriend used to p*ss me off on purpose, said he thought it was 'funny'.:scratchhead: I found it TOTALLY disrespectful that he found my anger/feelings to be a source of amusement for him.

So, I bounced his azz and kept on truckin'. (Bet he regrets it now because I must humbly acknowledge that I have aged WONDERFULLY. And I STILL love to have fun  )


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She's the strongest woman I've ever met lol

Nowadays I'm more sensitive to her, but I found this part of me quite useful during fights as it helps me keep my cool ironically lol


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh hell no! Want her happy.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My husband has admitted to pushing my buttons in the past to get a reaction.
I now don't react to anything he says. It has taken his fun right away.
Two of our sons stir their younger sister mercilessly because she reacts so much. One of them is also married & was stirring his wife until she stopped reacting. Smart girl, they were only married last year & she learnt early.
I would say it has been 4 weeks since I was angry with my H & that last time was very justified on my part. Hopefully he never sees that much anger ever again!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I personally don't even know why I find it so cute even though I know it's wrong... probably because when she's on ST mood it's even worse, and when she's angry she's actually much more honest and easier to persuade (and funnier) lol

It's when she's quiet I'm worried sh-tless =/


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband always tries to get me in a better mood when I'm not happy. It's sweet. He always makes my day better. I'm very rarely ever angry with him.

I'm almost always angry with my mother. She's not a nice person and still treats me in a mean way.


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

there have been times that I've been really angry and we're figthing and my husband has stopped and said "I swear I love you so much... I even think you are cute when you're yelling at me". :scratchhead:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

NO.

angey people are ulgy to me.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I like her when she's happy too, like now, hence I'm not dropping the bomb. But when she gets p-ssed over something it always taps on my funny bone and I have to restrain myself from laughing lest she goes completely bonkers and I'll appear insensitive! lol
> 
> I can't be the only one =O



'appear' insensitive? :scratchhead:

When she gets pissed, my first reaction is NOT 'awww, thats cute'. When she is angry - that means we have a problem, not 'she has a problem'.

You are nuts.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn’t in the past, but now I do under the right kind of fight. My wife will go off the deep end. So far overboard that her logic goes away to the point where its nonsensical arguing; Like it being a big deal I didn’t notice she re-arranged her closet, thus proving what a insensitive a-hole I am. Since I know there won’t be reason involved, and its more about just raging, I just don’t take it personally anymore when I stopped trying to make sense of it and defend... She can lash and flail about and I’ll egg her on. The “cute” stems from her unleashing that ‘little girl’ mentality and a major tantrum fit.

How this works is that I will view this as a mutual consent to argue. Its about her popping her cork instead of letting it fester inside; the closet was just the fuse. It isn’t about me being an a-hole. Its about all that frustration and rage over everything else and her feeling absolutely powerless. I don’t have a big problem with it. We will even joke about it later, like the infamous ‘closet argument’ that ‘nearly ended our marriage’. She needs it, I accept her brand of insane as acceptable (as long as she doesn’t cross certain lines), and it bonds. It’s fun and cute.


----------

